# probably won't be funny to anyone else



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

IM exchange with my husband after we decided to do take out Chinese tonight.

Me: My druthers for dinner would be orange beef.
Him: Ok whatever.
Me: Up for negotiation.
Him: Ok whatever.
Me: Dont you know that if you are a Nice Guy chicks wont want to screw you?
Him: **** you, *****.
Me: Oh. Ok. Wanna bang?
Him: Damn. That DOES work!

Is that manning up?


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Priceless. 

I am completely ignorant as to your marital "dialect". In our house the term "whatever" tends to be a buzz kill to the person hearing it. 




vthomeschoolmom said:


> IM exchange with my husband after we decided to do take out Chinese tonight.
> 
> Me: My druthers for dinner would be orange beef.
> Him: Ok whatever.
> ...


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

MEM11363 said:


> Priceless.
> 
> I am completely ignorant as to your marital "dialect". In our house the term "whatever" tends to be a buzz kill to the person hearing it.


Ah nah. It means sure whatever you want for dinner is fine.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

By you ... yes.

It's only manning up if you order more spicy Szechuan ... although the orange beef is nice ... 

And yes, I thought that exchange was funny.


School vacation. Took kids and ex out to dinner and movie last night. Took the kids to a Chinese restaurant that they had seen on a kid's PBS show. They were over the moon. As a result of watching said show ... they also wanted to try sushi.

Watching them pick apart a cucumber maki and eating boiled rice with chopsticks was priceless entertainment ... for all of us.

Wonderful dinner, fun, family movie. Didn't get laid. Just like being married


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> IM exchange with my husband after we decided to do take out Chinese tonight.
> 
> Me: My druthers for dinner would be orange beef.
> Him: Ok whatever.
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I like that!! HAHA


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> IM exchange with my husband after we decided to do take out Chinese tonight.
> 
> Me: My druthers for dinner would be orange beef.
> Him: Ok whatever.
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I love it! Too bad he didn't respond verbally...I would have loved to hear if he deadpanned the words **** you *****!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Him: **** you, *****.
> Me: Oh. Ok. Wanna bang?


Thanks VT, thanks a lot. Didn't work. I'll be stopping by the florist and chocolate shops on the way home. Guess I should have prefaced it with something first.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Thanks VT, thanks a lot. Didn't work. I'll be stopping by the florist and chocolate shops on the way home. Guess I should have prefaced it with something first.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Thanks VT, thanks a lot. Didn't work. I'll be stopping by the florist and chocolate shops on the way home. Guess I should have prefaced it with something first.


THAT was funny.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Great text!

Hubby can't text due to TBI or e-mail well for that matter. So our conversations are in-person or on the phone - would love to get a text like that!


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> IM exchange with my husband after we decided to do take out Chinese tonight.
> 
> Me: My druthers for dinner would be orange beef.
> Him: Ok whatever.
> ...


I have a big smile on my face!   

I have been tired of reading sad stories, need a break! Thank you!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband and I have this kind of conversation often. 

I tease him, and he will say" F**********************k you!"

I say" Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaader............................."

Love this kind of teasing.................................


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Deejo said:


> By you ... yes.
> 
> It's only manning up if you order more spicy Szechuan ... although the orange beef is nice ...
> 
> ...


Sichuan is famous for their spicy food. My province is famous for spicy food too. I love spicy food. 

Do you know that spicy food can help women's skin stay nice. Women from Hunan and Sichuan have beautiful soft skin! They have sexy curvy bodies too! Am I making you drooling???????


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> IM exchange with my husband after we decided to do take out Chinese tonight.
> 
> Me: My druthers for dinner would be orange beef.
> Him: Ok whatever.
> ...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Sichuan is famous for their spicy food. My province is famous for spicy food too. I love spicy food.
> 
> Do you know that spicy food can help women's skin stay nice. Women from Hunan and Sichuan have beautiful soft skin! They have sexy curvy bodies too! Am I making you drooling???????


No, but his ex-wife is......just sayin' 
Love ya Deejo.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Sichuan is famous for their spicy food. My province is famous for spicy food too. I love spicy food.
> 
> Do you know that spicy food can help women's skin stay nice. Women from Hunan and Sichuan have beautiful soft skin! They have sexy curvy bodies too! Am I making you drooling???????


I want to live in Hunan. My daughter touched my hand and said, Mom your skin is dry. I had JUST put moisturizer on it. My Irish skin is dry, crackly and no fun. :|


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> I want to live in Hunan. My daughter touched my hand and said, Mom your skin is dry. I had JUST put moisturizer on it. My Irish skin is dry, crackly and no fun. :|


VT,

Are you joking with me? 

After we turn 30, it is difficult for us to keep our skin soft by ourselves? 

For the last ten years, I have been having beauty treatment. I stopped for half a year, thought I could do it myself at home. No, I couldn't. 

One treatment is about $30 here, I go there twice a month.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> VT,
> 
> Are you joking with me?
> 
> ...


Amlactin keeps skin soft. What are you doing, GP? :scratchhead:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Amlactin keeps skin soft. What are you doing, GP? :scratchhead:


My skin is very sensitive, I put cream on my face, I start to have pimples. I don't dare to use cream anymore. 

Now I just use moisturizer and facial mask sometimes. 

The beauticians clean my face thoroughly by a machine, that's something I can't do it myself.

It is hot in Taiwan, and the air is polluted, I tend to have acne. They have to clean that out for me. I can't do it myself. 

After the treatment, I touch my face, I can feel my face is very soft, as long as they can keep my face clean and soft, I am happy with it.


----------



## debrajean (Dec 27, 2007)

greenpearl said:


> My husband and I have this kind of conversation often.
> 
> I tease him, and he will say" F**********************k you!"
> 
> ...


When I say these types of things to my husband it definitely IS NOT a buzzkill.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> VT,
> 
> Are you joking with me?
> 
> After we turn 30, it is difficult for us to keep our skin soft by ourselves?


My dear, I have had dry skin as long as I can remember. When I changed my sheets as a kid, I had to take the sheets outside to shake before bringing them down to my Mom to wash.



> For the last ten years, I have been having beauty treatment. I stopped for half a year, thought I could do it myself at home. No, I couldn't.
> 
> One treatment is about $30 here, I go there twice a month.


$60 a month on a beauty salon? Not happening. And I hugely suspect a rather worthless gesture in my case. When I get a full time job, I want to put waxing back in the budget. But as long as my skin does not itch too bad, I am having my daughter do my back and I do everything else.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> My skin is very sensitive, I put cream on my face, I start to have pimples. I don't dare to use cream anymore.
> 
> Now I just use moisturizer and facial mask sometimes.
> 
> ...


That is one thing I am not tending toward, acne. And I live in rural New England. Not a lot of pollutants here. I think we just have different scenes. And really, while my husband finds me very attractive, beauty treatments and fashion and stuff is just not my cup of tea. Different strokes. He actually jokes that I am an honorary man. I have fewer pairs of shoes than he does.



> After the treatment, I touch my face, I can feel my face is very soft, as long as they can keep my face clean and soft, I am happy with it.


My face does not have the massive dry skin problems as the rest of my body. If I am not attentive in the winter, it itches so bad I wake up in the night.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> That is one thing I am not tending toward, acne. And I live in rural New England. Not a lot of pollutants here. I think we just have different scenes. And really, while my husband finds me very attractive, beauty treatments and fashion and stuff is just not my cup of tea. Different strokes. He actually jokes that I am an honorary man. I have fewer pairs of shoes than he does.
> 
> 
> For this part, I agree. the temperature and wind situation is different in every place. My mother-in-law doesn't need facial treatment because she is in Canada and their place has clean air. I need it because Taiwan is a subtropical country and the air is polluted. Women in my hometown have weathered skin, I think they don't put lotion on their faces in winter.
> ...


----------

